# Dakota (Qiangsheng) Block Plane Mini Review



## Aled Dafis (24 Dec 2010)

I ordered a Dakota Block plane for my Father In-Law's birthday back in September. I was about to order one form Workshopheaven, but I recieved one of Rutlands 10% + Free Shipping e-mails which persuaded me, £30 for what is essentially a Quansheng Block plane sounded too good to be true. The plane was out of stock at the time, but it finally arrived today, and what I have here is a very quick, mini review of the plane.

Firstly, a side by side view of the Dakota and my much loved Lie-Nielsen 60 1/2







The Dakota is a high angle whereas my LN is low angle, but it's the best I have for comparison. The Dakota looks quite similar ecxept for it's Chrome lever cap. The fit and finish of both planes is very similar indeed, the LN may have the edge, but the differences are very small, so small in fact, to be insignificant.

The iron was finely ground all over, and I was surprised to see that the bevel was also ground to a fine finish. The bevel was ground to 25deg, but I prefer a lower grind angle, which suits my hand honing regieme, so I hollow ground the bevel on my bench grinder to ~23deg, which again only took a couple of minutes. 






The back took seconds to bring to this state, it was slightly concave, so achieving a polish adjacent to the cutting edge was no problem at all, the polished face will grow with further honings, however, I don't find this a problem at all. 






The bed is accurately milled, but this is where the LN gains a slight advantage, it's bed has a slightly finer surface finish, but I very much doubt that it has any bearing on how well it performs.






The sole and sides are very nicely ground, and are definately on par, if not finer than the LN. I don't have the kit to accurately measur how flat the sole is, but I have no doubt that it's more than adequate, if planing performance is anything to go by, it's dead flat!






As with Quangsheng planes, this Dakota came in a nice wooden box. The only negative point I have is the "Dakota" sticker on the box, Lie-Nielsen sound much classier :roll: 






In conclusion, *I'm very impressed indeed with this plane*, and will find it very difficult indeed to hand it over to my father in law when he comes over later tonight. If you're in the market for a reasonably priced block plane, please do not hesitate to order one of these, or a "genuine" Quangsheng from Matthew. I'm now converted, and really don't see the need to shell out 4 times the ammount for an equivalent (yes equivalent, and no better) LN plane. I can't wait for a Qiangsheng 4 1/2 to become available.

Cheers

Aled

Edit: I just checked my statement, and Rutlands only charged me £27 (£30 less 10%) so it's even more of a bargain that I first thought.


----------



## Vann (24 Dec 2010)

Just how similar are these planes Aled, are the irons interchangeable?

Cheers, Vann :ho2


----------



## LuptonM (26 Dec 2010)

I also got one of these for Christmas. One thing I did not realise is that there is no lateral adjustment (is this a block plane thing?). I also noticed is surprisingly heavy for its size and the adjustable mouth mechanism is really easy to use. I think it'll serve me well

The lie nielsen does look surprisingly similar. I think the ones at Workshop heaven are slightly upgraded versions


----------



## Aled Dafis (26 Dec 2010)

Vann":2q9cjl96 said:


> Just how similar are these planes Aled, are the irons interchangeable?
> 
> Cheers, Vann :ho2



Sorry Vann, I didn't check whether they were interchangeable, and unfortunately, my father in law took the plane yesterday.


----------



## Aled Dafis (26 Dec 2010)

LuptonM":dtw3km8y said:


> I also got one of these for Christmas. One thing I did not realise is that there is no lateral adjustment (is this a block plane thing?). I also noticed is surprisingly heavy for its size and the adjustable mouth mechanism is really easy to use. I think it'll serve me well
> 
> The lie nielsen does look surprisingly similar. I think the ones at Workshop heaven are slightly upgraded versions



Yes the lateral adjuster is a block plane thing, well some of them anyway, my LN doesn't have one either, and to be honest I don't really miss it.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Alf (30 Dec 2010)

Thanks for this, Aled. You don't say anything about the adjuster though, which seemed to be the issue with the first generation "Quangsheng" and is often where you find a lot of the difference in cost.


----------



## MIGNAL (30 Dec 2010)

I purchased the very same block plane about a month ago. The adjuster seems perfectly fine with little backlash, perhaps a touch over quarter turn. The 'problem' doesn't seem to be much of an issue as far as I'm concerned but then again I'm quite accustomed to adjusting simple planes such as the 102 and other Stanley types. 
The adjustable mouth plate seems a little thin but that's being very picky and I doubt it has any bearing on it's function.
It's a lot of plane for the money. I bought one to use as a dedicated mini high angle smoother.


----------



## LuptonM (30 Dec 2010)

I've had a look at mine and it seems it is exactly the same as a V1 quangsheng block plane. I've actually needed to use it today and I haven't found a problem with the adjuster. The plane is ridiculously good value for money. I'd imagine your fingertips would get sore after pressing down on the brass handle after a while though


----------



## Aled Dafis (30 Dec 2010)

I didn't really find the adjuster to be problematic at all TBH, the screw thread may have been a little on the coarse side, but it certainly wasn't a deal breaker by any means. In fact the adjuster didn't even cross my mind whilst writing the mini review, so it couldn't have been much of an issue. 

Having read the Blog entry that Alf linked to earlier however, I can see that the Quangsheng V2 planes have a much improved adjuster mechanism due to the finer pitch and also a more positive blade engagement. The V2 block planes do indeed sound like fantastic value for money as they also come supplied with both 25 and 38degree irons. Hmmm, if only I didn't have my LN 60 1/2, I'm dying to buy a Quangsheng, but can't justify one to myself at all at the mo.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Deansocial (30 Dec 2010)

well i had my v2 rebating block plane turn up just before christmas and i am very impressed with it. After the 72hrs required to clean all the gunk off it that prevents corrosion when it is shipped it took nice shavings out the box and the iron got a nice flat back with a few rubs and then it worked even better, i am very happy with my purchase


----------



## jimi43 (31 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the review Aled...it seems that these little Chinese gems are getting better by the minute.

If I ever needed to replace my ever growing collection of little blocks I would get one of these...but for now...my old Stanley still performs well and I have a feeling the little chariot is going to be a darling also...once I straighten out the iron a tad.

Thanks again mate

Jim


----------



## JohnCee (31 Dec 2010)

I'm in the opposite position to the OP. I have had a LN 9- 1/2 for several years, and recently acquired a Quangsheng V2 low angle block plane. The Quansheng is a fine plane, but I much prefer the "feel" and overall quality of the LN, and rather wish I had stumped up the extra £60 for a genuine LN 60-1/2.


----------



## LuptonM (4 Jan 2011)

I just had a look at Rutlands to gauge at some price increases and the price of this block plane has doubled!!!! No longer the bargain it once was


----------



## Aled Dafis (4 Jan 2011)

For the new price, I'd definately go for the Quangsheng V2 that Matthew offers at Workshopheaven, it's far better value with it's improved adjuster and two irons.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## OPJ (4 Jan 2011)

Hi Aled, good review. I've had one of their "Qiangsheng" planes for a few months now and it was a real bargain. Now though, I agree; spend the extra on the updated models from Workshop Heaven (I personally find the coarse adjustment a bit frustrating).

One thing that has surprised me is that the edge on my iron seems to chip very easily. I haven't used it an awful lot since I bought it but, I've already had to regrind the edge twice. :x This may of course just be a one off; perhaps my iron came from a bad batch... However, it wasn't a problem I experience a year ago when I borrowed a rebating block plane from Matthew as part of the forum passaround.

It would be interested to hear whether or not you have any similar problems in future use. If the worst came to it, I could always buy a new blade from Matthew and the deal would remain quite a bargain, still.


----------



## studders (4 Jan 2011)

Think you must've been unlucky with your Blade, not had any problems with mine and I've used it quite a lot on some very hard Maple and Beech.


----------

